# Boris Diaw is Beethoven??



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FSZS6sRVWsk"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FSZS6sRVWsk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

So....Bill Walton thinks.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FSZS6sRVWsk"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FSZS6sRVWsk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> So....Bill Walton thinks.


Only Bill Walton could compare a player who has been struggling to one of the greatest figures in the history of music. He didn't say anything about "In the history of western civilization" though, which is a bit disappointing.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Did I mention that Bill Walton is the best announcer in sports? If he and Barkley did a game together.... oh man, that would be the greatest game in the history of games!

Here is a theorhetical excerpt from the gamecast:

Bill
"In the history of Western Civilization, no man has had such physical ability and special mental toughness as Wally Szerbiak."


Charles
"You must be out of your dang mind! I could beat him in a race still! Isn't it nice to have a nice car in your garage that you can drive whenever?"

Bill
"Well, I wouldn't know, I travel by bus."

Charles
"See now, this play is just stupid, he must be out of his dang mind to be throwing the ball there."


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

on a side note, i wouldnt mind seeing Boris in a different uniform nex season. His contract is garbage, and i think he will be one of those players that will never be able to utilize his max potential on a consistent basis.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That man is on crack


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> on a side note, i wouldnt mind seeing Boris in a different uniform nex season. His contract is garbage, and i think he will be one of those players that will never be able to utilize his max potential on a consistent basis.



Diaw got injured when he was starting to come around. I think he'd be doing what he did last yr, if we had the same team. Amare, Marion, and Barbosa even, are taking what he could do away. But we're a deeper and better team than last yr too. Kurt is also healthy now. 

If we fail in the playoffs again, I hope the front office makes a big change somewhere.


As far Walton, too many people take him seriously with some things. He exaggerates, realize this, and remember it, and just laugh. He can get serious too, if you listen.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Diaw is a good player. He had a key role last year but I guess he's having trouble finding his place on this year's team. I think D'Antoni should be partly to blame. It's the coach's job to define everyone's role. Which in Diaw's case, isn't very clear. At least not to me, anyway.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

my point exactly. why is an overrated role player getting 45 million.

on a side note, LB's contract is awesome. That was a great signing.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> my point exactly. why is an overrated role player getting 45 million.
> 
> on a side note, LB's contract is awesome. That was a great signing.



Anyone sense a Scottie-type fiascal happening? Remember Pippen signed an entension with the Bulls for pretty cheap and then he turned into a really great player and then demanded more pay, but eventually signing with a different team.

I don't think that would happen with LB, he seems way to nice. But I'm sure he will want more money in the future.


----------

